# Upgrading from an old Marantz AV receiver, need power output help :)



## photek (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys - I'm finally upgrading from my very old Marantz SR-19 A/V receiver (came out in 2001 I believe), as it is just getting too bulky and does not have the more modern ins/outs.

I've been using it to power two floorstanding Definitive BP6B towers as well as two Definitive bookshelf speakers of the exact same style. 

My question is as I shop for a new receiver, what kind of power output do I need for these speakers? The towers have a recommendation of 20-175 watts per channel. The SR-19 is rated at 120 Watts per channel but I think it's only 2 channel. Is that comparable to a receiver today that is 5 channel at a lower wattage like say even 50? 

I really don't have a lot to spend, but I certainly don't want the quality of sound to go DOWN with this switch from my Marantz. Can I get away with a 50 watt output power receiver? I use it for everything: TV, movies, music and games. I listen at a moderate volume.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I would list a budget.
State the size room you are in including large openings to other rooms.
The db level you listen to currently at your seat using something like a Radio Shack db meter.
What features are you looking for?
List things your current AVR falls short of.


----------



## photek (May 19, 2013)

One of the major shortcomings of the receiver I have now is that I cannot listen to music using all 4 speakers as it does not have a multi-channel stereo mode. Also no HDMI in/outs. As far as additional features I suppose an ethernet hookup would be nice. I don't have a "proper" 5.1+ surround sound setup right now. As mentioned, it's two front towers, two small bookshelf rears and a subwoofer. However, I would like to buy something that gives me the option in the future to build a proper setup with center speaker etc.

The room is fairly large as it's open concept with the living, small dining and kitchen stretching out in one big rectangle at 27' by 13'. Yet, this is in a high rise downtown and as such won't be thumping the walls with dB.

My major question is what power output guidelines should I go buy for the speaker setup I have. As I said, I don't have a ton to spend - probably no more than $8-900.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

IMO for the money this would be hard to beat. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...iver/7608043.p?id=1218854266269&skuId=7608043


----------



## photek (May 19, 2013)

That looks like a nice unit. So 90W at 8 ohms through 7 channels - is that comparable to what I have now with 125W through 2 channels?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can get more for your money buying factory refurbished here:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Many of our members, including myself, have purchased from them and have been very pleased. The Denon AVRs that I bought from them looked and functioned like new.

Onkyo and Denon are favored by many of our members. I have a Denon 3312 and that one would do a very nice job for you.

Remember that small differences in power output ratings are not significant. A doubling of power = 3db, which is audible, but to be twice as loud, you have to go to 10db or 10x the power.


----------



## photek (May 19, 2013)

Hm really good idea to order refurbished, quite a few on that site that would I'm sure work fine. I really don't mind as long as it works. Do I need to be checking to make sure these run multi-channel stereo mode? One of the main reasons I'm getting rid of my older unit is because I was forced to use a stereo splitter to play music through all 4 speakers equally. It seems like every model today has this capability?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suppose so, but be sure to check the specs carefully. Most manufacturer websites have user manuals available for download; that would be a great way to make sure the AVR will do what you want. Be sure to count equipment that you have that has HDMI outputs and make sure that the receiver you choose has that many plus a couple of spares. HDMI switching in the receiver is far superior to using an external HDMI switcher.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I would not expect to be able to match the quality of the amplifier section of your SR-19 on that budget.


My suggestion would be a Marantz SR5007 or SR6007 from your local dealer if you need a new unit with a warranty.
Or a Marantz SR8002 if you would welcome a more powerful unit on the used market. The amplifier in the SR8002 would be more in line with your SR-19.

I would likely do neither though. I'm a bit of an upgrader, so I'd start shopping for a used pre/pro, and run the SR-19 as a 5 channel amp by pulling the Main In/Out jumpers. This would allow an amp upgrade in the future. 

Alternatively you could spend very little on a cheap receiver and run it strictly as a pre/pro with the SR-19 as the amp section and save some $.

Good luck, and happy hunting.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

My vote also goes for getting a relatively-inexpensive AVR with pre-outputs (and other features you want/need) and pairing it with either your SR-19 or an Emotiva amplifier.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now this Onkyo 809 is the best bang for buck going. Its amplification section is very good and it has multi channel outputs so if you ever want to add external amps you can. It also has the very best video processor available and THX certification giving you some very useful processing modes. It also has Audyssey MultEQ XT
Multi channel stereo is standard for most receivers thees days as well.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

IMO any of the AVRs in the $500 - $800 range should be more than adequate to replace your old receiver.
Mostly due to mental limitations I like the amp section to be rated at 100 Watts or more.
I have never actually measured the output power though so I may only be using 10 Watts. 
I have a Pioneer VSX-23 and my brother has a Denon 1912, both sound really good and neither have had any HDMI switching issues.

When you say you want multi-channel stereo do you mean you want the 2 channel stereo to be output on speakers A & B or do you want the AVR to process the stereo and then output it to all speakers in pseudo surround sound ?

As was previously recommended look at manuals online and make sure you will get the output mode you want.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Multi-Channel Stereo is not surround processing or A+B. Multi-Channel Stereo is stereo in the front and the same stereo signal being sent to the rears plus a summed signal sent to the center.


----------

